# Surround the next affordable evaluation DIY!



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Ever wanted to have the surround just a little it more exacting around you in the home cinema and yet at an affordable cost, but still it will cost something like they say you can’t make an omelette without breaking some eggs.

Well at this moment I’m still typing the formula out, it maybe ready today maybe tomorrow these things can’t be rushed so I’ll keep you guessing for now, and remember it’s all in the mix!:daydream:


----------

